# cupboard/bookcase



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Looks great, when are you going to build the matching desk.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

Jack.. thanks... what did you think of what I did for the top of the shelf part?? I am looking for opinions on whether this looks good or if it looks odd..

no matching desk, if you look at the picture, you will see the old desk my wife wanted.. she had me buy an antique chair that is so hard, my butt hurts after sitting in it for an hour or so...

rod


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

I don't know, seeing how its already up and fabbed I wouldn't mess with it, maybe some finish trim on it would help.

You can trim that out when you put the railing for the stairs up.....


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

Yes it does need to be trimmed and the storage spaces to the left will have doors. the shelf top has not been screwed on yet and the entire unit can still be pulled out.. all pending a final decision on the top. I promised my wife i would get opinions before i trimmed and stained.

rod


----------



## Jackofall1 (Dec 5, 2010)

Alright heres what I think I would do with that, cut the right side flat on a line even with the left side, then cut the top across that plane, it would be a bias cut, then mount it appropriately, making a top shelf, say for one of those nice plants, easy to care for.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

you are the second to suggest that


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

The top part would blend right in if you use the same color of paint as is on the walls.

DM


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

the cabinet will be stained with a cherry stain it will blend more with the stairs.

there is still Oak trim and doors to go on.

rod


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

It's a clever idea for storage and will look good. I think I would initially have squared off the top of it at the height of the window trim. But since it's together, maybe just cut it straight across at the height of the left side. I don't know what weight you'll be putting in there, but I would have used some thicker sheet stock. It's moot now, and will likely serve you well.


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

thanks... the material is 3/4" vanier plywood good both sides. I routered out 3/8" for my shelves... I don't expect to stand on the shelves, but they should hold everything that I need to put on them (mostly computer stuff and some books..)

my thought on the top was to carry my line from the shelves where I cut the angle straight up, so that if you had a straight edge it would all line up.. the top is not fastened yet and I can still move the unit in and out... 

I realize that ultimately the choice comes down to me, but I am trying to get a consensus between my opinion and that of my wife.

appreciate your input.

rod


----------



## cabinetman (Jun 3, 2007)

rditz said:


> I routered out 3/8" for my shelves...
> rod


That's what I was referring to.


----------

